# WBSA LEWT 2013 Earlybird Press Release



## Lake Erie Walleye Trail (Jan 18, 2013)

LEWT Announces 2013 Schedule and Early Bird Sign Up Period 

The Western Basin Sportfishing Association (WBSA) and Lake Erie Walleye Trail (LEWT) announced the schedule for the 2013 tournament series. 

The 2013 schedule is as follows:

March 30  Fenwick Marina 
April 20  Lakeside - Lakevue Marina 
May 4  Sandusky
June 1  2 Huron (2 day)

Early sign ups are being taken for teams fishing all 4 events and will run through January 31st. This sign up is for teams that are fishing all four events in 2013. Single event entries will be taken starting February 1st. Early bird signs ups will qualify for a $150.00 per event for the highest finishing Early Bird team. 

I am very pleased to be part of the Lake Erie Walleye Trail tournament series. I will continue to work together with the anglers participating in our tournaments to provide a safe, competitive and most enjoyable walleye tournament series on Lake Erie. We appreciate all of the anglers that have supported us in the past and I look forward to meeting them all. We would like to announce a new sponsor and send out a big thank you to Cabelas for sponsoring the LEWT tournament series this year and we look forward to working with them. We also thank all of our returning sponsors as we kick off the 2013 season and appreciate their continued support. commented WBSA Tournament Director Joe Yingling.

The WBSA is a Social based Club for anglers that fish in the Western & Central Basin of Lake Erie and its tributaries. Membership is open to all anglers or anyone interested in fishing, no matter what their location or skill level. Our goal is to present information in a manner that will help sustain and improve fishing in one of the greatest inland sport fisheries in the world. Scientific information, fishing techniques, locations and presentations are presented at meetings by expert knowledgeable speakers and tournament anglers in our group. The exchange of information between fellow members will help any angler improve regardless of their skill level. 

For more information about the LEWT you can visit the WBSA. Listed below are the 2013 LEWT sponsors: Cabelas, Tom Sharpnack Chevrolet, Buick and Pontiac in Willard, Crown Battery, Medina Plating, Waldo Peppers Restaurant, Happy Hooker Bait and Tackle, South Shore Marine, Reef Runner Lures, Vics Sports Center, Erie Outfitters, Ole Petes Tackle, Navionics, Cisco Fishing Systems, Rednek Outfitters, Hi-Way Bait, Contender Lures and Hi Tech Custom Painted Baits. 

Tournament Director
Joe Yingling 
419-621-4751


----------



## Lake Erie Walleye Trail (Jan 18, 2013)

LEWT Early Bird signup period ends Thursday, January 31 at midnight!

We will begin accepting single event entries beginning February 1. Fields are capped at 50 teams, so don't get shut out! 

Early bird teams receive the same boat number for all four events, and can take advantage of installment payments via Paypal. The top finishing early bird team at each tournament wins the Medina Plating Early Bird cash bonus of $150!


----------



## Lake Erie Walleye Trail (Jan 18, 2013)

Website is: http://www.wbsa.us/


----------



## Double A (Dec 27, 2006)

Just seen that Lakevue only has 5 spots left. Don't miss out.


----------

